# R33 GTR Nismo oil catch tank



## John28 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi, 

i'm searing a Nismo oil catch tank. It is unfortunatly sold out 

Perhaps someone can help me. 

Thank you 
Roy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very hard to find. They phased it out in Jan (mid jan) as i had an order with Omori but they cancelled (for the 34).

FYI if you do find one, even new.

last weekend, an example sold for £1750 GBP (260,000 yen). they were about 40,000 yen from memory

so you will need deep pockets


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi i have one forsale if your still looking?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

In case you feeling brave 









NISMO ニスモ オイルセパレーター 新品未使用品 ... - ヤフオク!


ニスモ オイルセパレーター新品未使用品です内容物確認の為に開封のみしていますノークレームノーリターンでお願いします



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Damn, I missed that. I've been looking for one of these!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s another new one on yahoo


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

These are available again from Nismo


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks @JapFreak786 ! I ordered mine today for the 32 from TK. I wrote to them and they were able to order even though their website wasn't updated yet.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep they have stock on order 

yiu can see the Yahoo prices tumble


----------

